# Electric bikes



## cris15 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi all
I am thinking of buying a couple of electric bikes, but it looks like a minefield with all the different models available.

Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.

Realistic battery ranges and charging times.
Regulations if any in Europe and U.K
Any links.

Thanks


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Once you set a budget it is fairly straightforward. You get what you pay for.

Dave


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I bought a couple of electroped's they went about 10Km on a charge thats 5km each way, witha 72Kg man (me) on board. 

The problem is that up hill, when you need them most, they were useless, and downhill they wern't any faster than a pedal bike.

They also weigh quite a bit and I descided that I should get fitter, so I sold them on ebay. I lost about £300 on each of them.

I bought two aluminium framed normal bikes, they don't even need abike rack on the Mhome, I have a Thule tow ball bike rack now, and feel it is about optimum for travelling around.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We have a couple of these:
http://folding-bikes.net/asbikes/el....html?osCsid=91dc977e32a44ffa322eae1ecd9055e1

Our bikes have the gel saddles, rear suspension saddle posts, both front carry bag & rear paniers. We also have the slime puncture kits and although had the knobbly off road tyre, have reverted to normal road tyres as we found them not beneficial.

Several other MHF have them as well. Does exactly what they say  and Peter is a real 'gentleman' to deal with. No problem is ever any trouble to him, as long as you are genuine.

We got ours last May at the Detling show and have used them abroad as well as here. Jean uses hers as daily commute back & forward to work. 
Although we also still have mountain bikes, for everyday "on road" use they take a lot of beating. We have also taken them down muddy tracks & paths, but their weight & small wheels doesn't really help.

Peter is nearly at every show. He does say that his best customers are either Motorhome owners or Narrowboat owners.
So that gives a clue as to how he views his clientele :wink:

With the battery packs removed, both bikes will fit on our rear bike rack. We have found it best to fold the handlebars down and remove the saddles so that it makes a more compact load and easier to fit the fiamma bike cover over.


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Go for Kalkoffs or Easy Sprint... both around £1200
We have had both & now have Kalkoffs from 50cycles Loughborough.

Have cycled miles on them in Europe & UK...along the Danube was great.
They are full size large wheel bikes , with 7 gears in Hub + dynamo and 2 yr gurantee. Ideal on roads or tracks. 

Range 20-30 miles . Charging time 5 hrs..using mains or 200 Watt inverter, from leisure battery / solar panel

You will need a good rack as weights are about 25 kg each

Suggest Thule platform rack & rails which fits on tow ball. Do not buy Fiama or Omnistor bike lift racks ...they are expensive ... bikes rattle & and rails bend

Brian


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

As a postscript to ****'s previous post: The bikes are £450 each, battery is "non memory", with battery packs & saddle posts (quick release) removed they are just within our 2 bike fiamma bike rack weight limit. I use mine everyday to commute to work - arrive non-sweaty and with the added bonus that I can cycle in a skirt (on my mountain bike that doesn't work - skirt ends up round my middle!). Charging time obviously depends how used the battery is, but we have charged them via an inverter when not on hook up in the van - they don't draw much juice from the leisure battery.

The battery can be used as permanent power when pedalling or just as a boost when required. Best advantage is the ability to pull away quickly and steadily at junctions.

The only downsides are that they are heavy, even without the battery pack they aren't lightweight bikes. Also the gearing in my opinion is rather low - I've never used gears 1 or 2 and really could do with a 7th gear. 

Occassionally I use my mountain bike for the commute route and realise then just how easy the electric bike makes that journey.

Jean D.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we started out with heavy electric bikes (Zakura) that we took to Portugal last winter, they were heavy to put on the MH etc although good fun we didn't find them practical, we then had two pedal assisted from Tiger but my knee plays up sometimes and I really wanted a bike with a throttle that could be used as and when I didn't want to use the pedal assist.

We got talking to a couple that had these http://www.powacycle.co.uk/ and we have the Salisbuy and Windsor one a ladies and one a gents...........we are thrilled to bits with them, they are light and easy to use you can use pedal assisted, or just throttle or as a normal bike.........they have gears too and we found them excellent in Portugal the other week, and they certainly got a lot of attention from the locals, they were great no problem with the hills in Alvor.

The guy at http://www.powacycle.co.uk/ was really helpful I think his name was Matt, and for buying two he gave us a discount, we ordered one day and they were here the next.

HTH but honestly they are brilliant all the charging info etc is on the web site or as I say the guy there is so helpful..........priced at £699 each we thought this was really good buy...........the batteries are light too.

*Edit to add one of the best things also that we did is have a wind up and down bike rack...........another advantage apart from ease of loading is that any potential thief would make a racket getting them of the MH in the night etc as they are so high up.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

**** said:


> they don't draw much juice from the leisure battery.


Not so. 24V 10Ah is a common size, equivalent to 12V 20Ah so one fifth of an average leisure battery per full charge.

Two bikes and you've half drained your leisure battery.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Well we were camping without hookup in the middle of winter and charged the bikes and the leisure battery still wasn't down to half after 2 days of not moving the van and using all the usual 12v lights, pump, diesel heating and TV. Can only say as we found. It worked for us.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Here is were to find out. www.atob.org.uk/

Wobby


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi We also have Powacycle and find them very good. Used them all summer without problems.
Chris


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

The best way to load & carry heavy electric bikes is to use a Thule towball mounted Easy Base. The rack is low and stable.

http://www.thule.com/Thule/ProductPage____83204.aspx

Thule - Thule 949 - Towbar mount EASY BASE
Is Only £107.65 from http://www.fasteronline.co.uk/

To carry 2 heavy mountain bikes each weighing up to 25 kg you will also need the cycle rails...... Thule 948-2 - Easy Bike Two Bikes 
£39.13 UK delivery included

The wind up racks from Fiamma or Omnistor are expensive to buy and fit. The cycle rails bend in use and the attachment to van is not ideal. The bikes move and rattle. Loading is a two person job.

We charge our bike batteries via the 200 W inverter/80 amp leisure battery/80 amp solar system and even watching TV at night have no trouble with power for about 4 days before we need a hook up or go for a 20 mile drive to recharge the batterys. Even in the UK there is usually 1 amp gfrom the solar system to help recharge the battery and today at -1C and foggy we are getting a 1/2 amp. charge.

Brian.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

ASbikes for us, they are excellent in every respect and do EXACTLY what you are likely to want. If you want to pedal without electric assistance then that is quite straightforward, if you want assistance from the battery then twist the throttle and away you go. The charge lasts well, we have done 15 - 20 miles without losing more that 1/3 of the available power using it for assist rather than pure power. The battery charges quickly and efficiently and I would STRONGLY recommend them toyou.

He has received numerous commendations from MHF members for his superb no-quibble attitude, you may even have the chance to try the bike out at the shows - we did in Exeter last year and instantly fell in love with it.

My wife has severe arthritis in one ankle and this bike has opened up cycling again for us - but I can't keep up with her going up hills!

Have a look at their site;

http://folding-bikes.net/asbikes/privacy.php

then give him a ring and arrange to try one - it's well worth it!

Enjoy


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

We have a couple of Schwinn Streamlines. Seven hub gears and hub motors. They are very well made but expensive and we are very happy with them.

Range: 35-60 miles depending on terrain.
Weight: 20kg including battery.
Charge Time: Up to 6 hours.
Cost: £1100+.

We carry them on a Thule EC908 towball mounted carrier which has proved sturdy and ideal. 

The bikes were bought from Hilderthorpe Cycles who advertise in the MMM rear classifieds.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

**** said:


> Also the gearing in my opinion is rather low - I've never used gears 1 or 2 and really could do with a 7th gear.
> Jean D.


Easily solved Jean. Either change the rear block of gears for a set with some smaller cogs or change the front chainwheel for a larger one if available.

JohnW


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

impala666 said:


> The best way to load & carry heavy electric bikes is to use a Thule towball mounted Easy Base. The rack is low and stable.
> 
> http://www.thule.com/Thule/ProductPage____83204.aspx
> 
> ...


 Just to add although our bikes aren't heavy we have been delighted with our Flamma winding rack, it was fitted by Camper UK at Lincoln and my Husband easily loads our two bikes, after a year it looks as good as new........and there is no rattling or movement.


----------



## cris15 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi All, 
Thanks for all the input I now have some good links and advice to research, but please keep them coming you can never have enough good advice.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Well then, here's a bit of advice you haven't heard before....

Enquire, before making your mind up, about the cost of a new battery.

I have had a Giant Suede for 2 years (very pleased with it) but the battery is starting to go downhill now and I've discovered that I'm looking at around £250 to replace.

Happy New Year

Ian


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Good point about cost of batteries Ianhibs!

Also- "How heavy is heavy?"

Eg ****'s is "light" at 22kg, Briarose's is "heavy" at 21kg!

I've looked for a Which? report recently but can't find one.

Only sensible thing is to go round and look, ride, lift and ask questions about a number of different types & suppliers

Not a product I would buy without doing all those things


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've always had a figure of ~14kg/ 30lbs for a typical bike in road trim. Anything less than that you usually end up paying for. Any more than that is cheap design or heavy batteries! 

Dave


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Good point about cost of batteries Ianhibs!
> 
> Also- "How heavy is heavy?"
> 
> ...


I think you have quoted us round the wrong way - I said our's WEREN'T lightweight, Briarose thought his "light". 21/22Kg is heavy by anyone's book when you compare to our mountain bikes that you can lift with one finger, but that is the nature of the beast. You can't expect the weight of an electric bike to compare to that of an ordinary road/mountain/racing bike, the mere fact that you are lugging around a chunky battery means it is going to be heavier, but you aren't buying an electric bike because you want to carry it under your arm, you want it to help with the exertion of pedalling. It's all compromise at the end of the day: weight against exertion.

Our's haven't been trouble free - I broke a pedal, emailed AS Bikes in the afternoon and a replacement arrived in the post the NEXT morning, **** had motor problems which, although it was out of the guarantee period, was replaced for free. A good supplier is worth a lot.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

**** said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > Good point about cost of batteries Ianhibs!
> ...


 I was going to say I haven't a clue what you are all on about :wink: by her not him LOL

Our batteries obv are not stored on the bike when on the bike rack, but kept inside the MH they aren't that big or chunky..........as you say horses for courses and yes we love the fact that we have the power etc to be honest for me personally just a normal mountain bike wouldn't be any good for the times when my knee plays up. Having looked at the various options we are delighted that we chose this particular make of bike though.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

ianhibs said:


> Well then, here's a bit of advice you haven't heard before....
> 
> Enquire, before making your mind up, about the cost of a new battery.
> 
> ...


Good point, that because you are buying the complete thing, case electronic ect. But if you go on the web and search a bit there is a PDF you can download that gives all the instructions for replacing just the batterys and its much cheaper. PM me if you can't find it and I'll send it to you.

Wobby


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I think you have quoted us round the wrong way -


Oops-yes-sorry! Though describing a bike as "heavy" or "light" is very subjective so surely best to try it out yourself before purchase. That was point I was trying to make

:roll:


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*powacycles*

Hello Cris, We have pair of powacycles to sell still under warranty,less than 150m.
PM if interested,or if not and still contact and ill give info on electric 1st hand. 
Regards Maurice


----------

